# Need advice for small theater room in new build



## BigBreakfastBob (Aug 15, 2012)

We are building a new house soon and have a small theater room (for 2 people) in the plans.

I need recommendations for layout (speakers, projector or TV, wall sconces, etc). Any advice is appreciated, I don't know where to start. Here is what I have so far.

*Seating*
Right now we are planning to have a "step up" platform that extends about 5 ft of the length of the room and have 1 row of seating on the platform via a nice reclining sofa that we already have. On the ground level, I would eventually like to just have a single chair directly in the middle for when I am watching stuff alone. However, if this is not a good idea, I would be OK with just having the sofa as the only seating and doing away with the platform.

*Speakers*
I already have the following

2x Klipsch RF-82 II
2x Klipsch CDT-5800-C II
1x Klipsch RC-62 II
1x SVS SB12-NSD
I was thinking a Dolby Atmos 7.1.2 Speaker Setup would be nice. So I would use my existing speakers and add the matching Klipsch surround speakers for the Back and Surround speakers.

*Screen*
Right now, I tentatively plan to get a 4K projector such as the Epson 6040UB and a 100 inch screen. That would leave about 20 inches on each side of the screen for the floor speakers. I estimate we would be sitting about 7-8 feet from the screen.

*Sound insulation*
Right now the only plan for sound insulation is 6 inch walls on the interior (shown in blue on the diagram). If there are simple things that can be done that are cost effective, I'm open to ideas, but my concern is mostly just having good sound quality inside the room, not worried about keeping sound from escaping.

*Other equipment*
Plan to purchase a 4K receiver, but haven't started researching yet.
Sources will be be Plex streaming from a Chromebox, 4K Bluray player, Apple TV, Xbox One, Playstation 4, TiVo Roamio.
I already have a Standout Designs TV stand which I really like. Since this is a small room and there is really nowhere to put the equipment, I figured the simplest thing would be to put the TV stand below the projector screen (positioned like if I was going to put a TV on it).

*Lighting and room layout*
Right now we are planning to have 4 wall sconces as the sole source of lighting. The projector screen would go on the right side of the room.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d recommend the superb Sony VPL-FX500L projector with a Draper Rolleramic screen. For speakers, hard to beat the Salk Exocica 3.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you planning on more than 1 row of seating? If not, skip the riser and give yourself more flexibility in seating position. I would recommend the screen on the left wall of your drawing with the seating placed so the door is behind you on the right wall. With the resulting 13' length, you should be sitting about 5' from your head to the wall behind you.


----------



## blobula (Nov 17, 2013)

You pretty much have the exact dimensions for a home theater that I do (except ceiling height) and currently trying to figure out what to do with the space. Check out my thread if you'd like.

Here are a few questions to consider:
What is your budget?
Any soundproofing? 
What size screen are you going for? 
Will it be an AT screen or on-the-wall with speakers visible in front? 
Equipment rack inside or outside the room?

Look forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## BigBreakfastBob (Aug 15, 2012)

Updated with additional info




Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’d recommend the superb Sony VPL-FX500L projector with a Draper Rolleramic screen. For speakers, hard to beat the Salk Exocica 3.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne A. Pflughaupt


I'd like to get a 4K projector and I already have several Klipsch speakers I'd like to use.




bpape said:


> Are you planning on more than 1 row of seating? If not, skip the riser and give yourself more flexibility in seating position. I would recommend the screen on the left wall of your drawing with the seating placed so the door is behind you on the right wall. With the resulting 13' length, you should be sitting about 5' from your head to the wall behind you.


See updated post. I'm starting to think 1 row of seating is probably better. More flexibility and can position right where it needs to be for the Atmos speaker configuration.



blobula said:


> You pretty much have the exact dimensions for a home theater that I do (except ceiling height) and currently trying to figure out what to do with the space. Check out my thread if you'd like.
> 
> Here are a few questions to consider:
> What is your budget?
> ...


What is your budget? *For the additional speakers, projector, screen, receiver, and any sound proofing in addition to the thicker walls already planned, I'd like to stay under $10,000*
Any soundproofing? *see updated OP*
What size screen are you going for? *100 inch but open to suggestions*
Will it be an AT screen or on-the-wall with speakers visible in front? *speakers visible*
Equipment rack inside or outside the room? *Standout Designs TV stand inside the room below screen*


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

I suggest you model different views with equipment and furniture. In a 13 foot room you will be very hard pressed to get more than one row of seating. Be sure to draw the wall with the screen and the speakers.

I currently have a JVC RS35 projector (1080p, 120,000:1 CR, 5 years old). I have demoed several 4K projectors (including the $35,000 Sony) and I don't believe the value is there yet. Total light control and a high CR is more important. In a few years, 4K projectors will be a great choice for projection.

You can also consider getting an acoustically transparent screen and placing the speakers behind the screen. For 15 years I had a 124" wall screen. I recently re-did my room and went to a134" screen in front of the speakers and surrounded the screen with speaker cloth. This turned that end of the room into a black hole. This turned out to be the biggest upgrade to my theater I have done. Reflections off of the speakers took away from the experience and it allowed the projectors CR to come thru. This will allow you to increase your screen size significantly. We also placed the audio power amplifiers behind this screen resulting in shorter speaker cable runs improving sound.

You also need to consider painting the ceiling black, going with dark grey or black carpet, and painting the walls grey.

One last comment, the audio side of theaters is getting more expensive not less. As the technology continues to evolve, video continues to come down in price.


----------

